# Custom Dogbone für Fury und Sanction



## Queristmehr (11. August 2016)

Moin

ich weis nicht in wie weit das problem bei euch vertreten ist es schein aber jedoch öfter vorzukommen.
und zwar geht es um die gleitlager im dogbone von sanction und fury. bei mir sind die alle 50-100 km ausgeschlagen so das ich spiel im tretlager habe und die laufruhe des rades doch in mitleidenschaft gezogen ist. Habe über ein anderes Forum ein Teil gefunden welches abhilfe schaffen soll.. werde es die tage mal testen und könnte es bei bedarf nachbauen.

vorteil ist das es sensibler ansprechen soll da kugellager anstelle von gleitlagern verwendet werden, der service erfolgt via schmiernippel und das wichtigste ist das die haltbarkeit verlängert werden soll...........

falls einer interesse an einem teil hat kann ich die in kleinserie fertigen lassen... alles weitere via pm

hier paar bilder


----------



## eritch01 (9. Februar 2017)

Gude,

JA bitte. ich fahre ein sanction und ich muss das auch alle 3 aufahrten machen...   das kotzt schon übelst an! 

wieviel sollsn dan kosten...  würde es sehrgerne mal testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ericvdm (30. April 2018)

Hi
Wie wo und zu welchem Kurs komme ich an so ein Teil dran?
Danke Gruß Eric


----------



## Queristmehr (2. Mai 2018)

Hi habe derzeit noch 6 stück liegen die fertig für den Versand sind! siehe PM


----------



## rossi85 (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein GT Fury und bei mir dasselbe Problem mit dem Spiel im Tretlager, wobei das Tretlager selbst fest ist und kein Spiel aufweist.
Habe dann einmal den Dogbone ausgebaut und die Lagerbuchsen auf Spiel geprüft und eigentlich nichts merkbares festgestellt.
Nach dem Zusammenbauen jedoch wieder genau dort wieder die 2-3mm Spiel gehabt.
Sind da die Lagerbuchsen ausgefahren oder gar der Dogbone Teil betroffen?
Kann man das mit den Kugellagern dauerhaft beheben?

LG Ludwig


----------



## HR.DRECK (17. Juni 2018)

Habe auch interesse an dem dogbone für mein sanction


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2018)

Hmmm muss das bei mir mal kontrollieren 

Eigentlich nichts aufgefallen


----------



## Ericvdm (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe es jetzt eine zeit getesten und bin echt zu zufrieden. Das mit den Lagern klappt gut. Spiel bekommt man auch nichts mehr. Obwohl ich noch ein Kleinigkeit ändern möchte sobald ich Zeit habe. 
Die U-Scheiben die du mitgeschickt hast drücken nicht zentral aufs Lager sondern auf den Dogbone. Ich will mir noch eine Hülse für zwichen die lager drehen und Distanzstücke die auf die Lagermitte drücken. Dadurch sollte das Ansprechverhalten und die Haltbarkeit nochmal deutlich verbessert werden.

Aber soweit schonmal vielen Dank! 
Das Sanction wird mit dem Umbausatz zu einem ganz neuen Rad. 
Vor dem Umbau ist es eine Waffe nach dem Umbau ist es Die Waffe!


----------



## Queristmehr (18. Juni 2018)

Hey freut mich das du zufrieden bist mit dem teil! meins läuft auch viel besser dadurch da gibts nix zu meckern

der rest hat pm


----------



## evilk (26. Juni 2018)

Servus.
Hab ein 2014er Fury.
Gleiches Problem.
Hast du noch so ein Teil?

Thx
evill


----------



## OliverGT (1. Juli 2018)

Ich habe gleiches Problem am 2015er Fury. 
Habe also auch Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thepitt (25. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mit den 2016 sanction auch das problem und bin sehr interessiert.


----------



## diRossi (21. August 2018)

Ich habe auch ein 2016er Sanction und bin froh, dass ich nicht alleine bin. Hast du noch so ein Teil? Ich wäre, genau wie alle anderen hier, sehr daran interessiert!


----------



## dienstag (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hätte auch großes Interesse an dem Teil. Gibt es jetzt schon Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## simplesimson (1. Juli 2019)

Hey,

ich habe mir sowas jetzt auch mal gefräst, habe gerade Dünnringlager mit quadratischem Querschnitt - 6801er verbaut - auf den Bildern sieht es für mich so aus als wären da welche drin - aber eigentlich passen doch auch normale 6901er - oder noch besser den Bolzen durch einen gehärteten Stahlbolzen tauschen und dann einen Nadelkranz drauf laufen lassen. Weiß jemand wo ich solche 12er Bolzen herbekomme?

Edit: als Vorbild habe ich die hier genommen: *








						GT Sanction / Fury Dogbone
					

1 x Aircraft Grade Alloy Dogbone 2 x Aircraft Grade Alloy Bolts 4 x Enduro Bearings Spacers to suit




					dynamitecycles.com.au
				



*


----------



## freerider2000 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo, gibt's noch die Möglichkeit so ein Dogbone zu bekommen?
Ich habe eine sanction comp 2018. 
Mfg Matthias


----------



## MauriceMusekamp (11. Juni 2022)

Moin, hast du aktuell noch welche von den Teilen?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MauriceMusekamp (11. Juni 2022)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> Hi habe derzeit noch 6 stück liegen die fertig für den Versand sind! siehe PM


Immer noch?


----------



## Gt-Roger (23. Oktober 2022)

Hallo, ik wil een dogbone-upgrade voor een Gt Fury Expert 2016. Graag de prijs.Gr. Roger


----------

